# adhesives for applying patches



## norcaltodd (Apr 24, 2009)

I just finished Little League and I am looking forward to next year. One of the extras I want to do is putting the Little League patches on the uniforms.

Is there a reliable adhesive that I can put on the back of the patches and heat apply? The patch will be going on a 100% cotton shirt. It has to cost less than $0.30 per patch.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If I am not mistaken the patches are made with the applique on them then you just heat press them onto the garment.
I am sure the embroidery folks will correct me or can give you more detailed information but I always thought they were applique patches not a glue.

Katrina


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have applied patches on hats with a hot glue gun. 
You have to be quick or else the glue will cool down. 
I would try it on a test shirt first and wash it several times to test the durability.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i got some stuff from floriani embroidery that you cut to shape and iron on to the patch. there is a paper backing you peel off and iron that on to whatever your putting it on.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

macmiller said:


> i got some stuff from floriani embroidery that you cut to shape and iron on to the patch. there is a paper backing you peel off and iron that on to whatever your putting it on.


This is the applique backer material I was referring to. 

Tman07 - Never heard of using glue, how did it hold up in the wash?

Any embroidery folks out there that can help out with an answer?


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have only used the hot glue for hats, and they don't get washed much. 

That's why I suggested doing a wash test.

A hot glue gun will work, if you are careful putting it on the patch, and then positioning it on the garment rather quickly before the glue cools too much.


----------



## bfgraphics (May 14, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> This is the applique backer material I was referring to.
> 
> Tman07 - Never heard of using glue, how did it hold up in the wash?
> 
> Any embroidery folks out there that can help out with an answer?


I'll take a shot at answering this, but it will be a long explanation. Quick answer is YES, there is a glue made for patches, but there are conditions.............
First of all, there are a lot of different types of backings used on patches. Some come with a PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive) backing, some with heatseal (iron-on) backing, plastic backing, velcro backing and no backing. The patches with "no" backing may have just the embroidery stabilizer on the back, just the fabric and stitches, or a "stiffener" type of material sucn as crinoline.
Now the plastic backing comes in a variety of different plastics. Some with plastic backing have the patch "Merrowed" edge exposed, and some of the plastic backing cover the edge completely. 
If using a heat seal backing, you have to be careful as too much heat may melt of burn the embroidery thread (usually rayon or polyester) and too much pressure can flatten the embroidery to an unflattering new look.
Also, I have seen some plastic backings on patches that did not hold up well when a heat seal backing was used over it. Depending on the garment that the patch is being applied to, you may have to apply the heat from the back of the garment rather than the front of the patch. Not all heat seal backings melt at the same temperature, and they do not all adhere equally to all fabrics. Then you have to be aware of how much heat the garment fabric can handle. A heat applied patch will not work well on a nylon wind breaker, for example.

These are just all things to be aware when deciding how to apply a patch. The PSA backings are really not meant to be permanent, but to hold the patch in place while it is sew to the garment. Sewing is still one of the best ways to attach a patch whenever it is practical. 

OK, now for the patch glue.
Beacon Adhesives makes an adhesive just for this prupose. It is called "Patch Attach". You can find it at Joanns online, Amazon.com, and at a lot of different Sewing supply stores. 
The caveat is that this adhesive must be "set" by pressing it with an iron or heat press.

This is a rubberized glue that adheres well to most fabrics. It usually holds up very well in the wash and I have even been told through dry cleaning.

But......... you have to be careful that it does not seep through the existing patch backing or fabric to the front of the patch or through the Merrowed edge. If it does, you may be able to get the excess off with water if you have not heated it yet. 

I think whatever you do, it is best to do some testing first before attempting a procedure on an expensive garment. 

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------

